# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Arsenal đã sẵn sàng bán Fabregas

## diemktr

*Th**ươ**ng v**ụ** Fabregas có l**ẽ** cũng đã đ**ế**n h**ồ**i k**ế**t thúc khi Arsenal đã ch**ắ**c ch**ắ**n có đ**ượ**c ng**ườ**i thay th**ế** anh.*

Đó sẽ là sự thay thế hoàn hảo trên mọi phương diện, từ vai trò nhạc trưởng, khả năng dẫn dắt hàng tiền vệ đến gốc gác của người kế nhiệm. Juan Mata tiền vệ người Tây Ban Nha đang chơi cho Valencia gẫn như đã trở thành một tân binh của Arsenal khi BLĐ hai đội bóng đã nhất trí được với nhau về giá chuyển nhượng. 17,5 triệu bảng, đó là số tiền mà Pháo thủ sẽ phải bỏ ra để đưa cầu thủ này về sân Emirates. 
[IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang07/28/ban1.jpeg[/IMG]
<div style="text-align: center">Fabregas đã có thể rời Arsenal như mong muốn​</div> Từ khá lâu rồi HLV Arsene Wenger vẫn đang đi tìm một cầu thủ đủ sức thay thế Cesc Fabregas và giờ thì ông đã toại nguyện. Juan Mata, một cầu thủ khéo léo, có khả năng quan sát, làm bóng và dứt điểm tốt sẽ là một sự thay thế hoàn hảo. 17,5 triệu bảng, cái giá đó không quá đắt đối với một tiền vệ như Mata và là cái giá mà Arsenal đủ sức chi trả. 

Fabregas đến Barcelona, điều đó đã quá chắc chắn, nhất là khi anh từ chối tham gia vào danh sách của Arsenal chuẩn bị cho các trận giao hữu mùa Hè này. Ngay cả khi Arsenal sẽ bước vào giải Emirates Cup được tổ chức trên sân nhà và cần có được đội hình tốt nhất, Fabregas cũng không muốn góp sức. Trái tim tiền vệ này đã là của Barcelona và anh chỉ mong mau chóng được ra đi để trở lại nơi lẽ ra anh phải thuộc về.

Fabregas ra đi, Arsenal sẽ thu về 40 triệu bảng, số tiền ấy thừa đủ để họ mang về Juan Mata cùng một vài ngôi sao khác như Chris Samba, Gary Cahill hay Phil Jagielka. Bản thân tiền vệ của Valencia này cũng muốn tới London, gia nhập hàng ngũ những pháo thủ trẻ. Mọi thứ giờ có thể coi là đã thành hiện thực, Mata sẽ đến Emirates và Fabregas sẽ đi theo chiều ngược lại tới Tây Ban Nha. Arsenal không còn phải lo lắng nữa và đã tới lúc họ giải phóng cho tiền vệ này.
*Tin liên quan:*
dap an de thi dai hoc mon sinh
diem chuan cac truong
tin tức
tin nhanh
tin trong ngay
tin tuc viet nam 
dap an de thi sinh dai hoc nam 2011

----------

